# Which to choose?



## elr (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey, I've recently got some more free time on my hands and my boyfriend suggested taking up some sort of martial art. However, there's so many I don't know which to go for. I was doing some advanced self defence stuff but not sure.
If it helps, I'm a 19 year old female, I'm 5ft 11, pretty strong and broad for a girl and I am a security guard (hence the need to learn self defence!), my mom will probably be doing it with me too but she is physically fitter than me and will have no trouble at all keeping up and excelling. 

Thanks


----------



## Danny T (Sep 29, 2016)

Really depends on what is available to you.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 29, 2016)

Go to whatever place is the most convenient (closest, cheapest etc.). I think grappling oriented stuff fits a security guard better, though, although what you do learn is up to preference.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 30, 2016)

Research the schools.  Eliminate the ones you can't afford and the ones that don't fit your schedule.  Visit the rest.  Pick what you think is the best school.  The best school will have a combination of the best teacher(s) and students.  Who's teaching you and who you're training alongside are far more important than what art you're learning.

Some arts are more competition heavy - TKD and judo.  That may or may not interest you.  But some schools in those arts don't compete much or may have classes for that separated from the other classes.  Some schools have a ton of kids mixed in with adults.  Some don't, and some keep them completely separated.  Some teachers are great, and some are awful.

Choose a school.  Visiting some schools will make the decision a lot easier.  We can help if you've got a few that you really like and want some insight on the differences between the arts taught at them.  But let's say karate is a better art than kung fu (it isn't, and the terms are way too broad), what if the karate teacher and school is awful and the kung fu teacher and school is great?  Insert and other style names in that last question.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just curious, is your boyfriend a martial art student?  Is there any possibility that could cause conflicts if you find you really like it and wish to keep going and learning more, and he doesn't?


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 30, 2016)

I would say if you are a security guard, your first concern should DEFINITELY be making sure you are not at a school that focuses on competitions. You want real-world application, not (for example) tae kwon do versus tae kwon do.


----------



## Buka (Sep 30, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Elr.

What are your options? Have you stopped into those places and checked them out?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 30, 2016)

Do you want to learn to fight with weapons? If the answer is yes then you can narrow your focus by choosing schools that teaches weapons vs schools that don't.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 4, 2016)

elr said:


> Hey, I've recently got some more free time on my hands and my boyfriend suggested taking up some sort of martial art. However, there's so many I don't know which to go for. I was doing some advanced self defence stuff but not sure.
> If it helps, I'm a 19 year old female, I'm 5ft 11, pretty strong and broad for a girl and I am a security guard (hence the need to learn self defence!), my mom will probably be doing it with me too but she is physically fitter than me and will have no trouble at all keeping up and excelling.
> 
> Thanks


I'm going to take a different tack from the other respondents.  

Judo.

If that ain't enough: Judo+Boxing.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 5, 2016)

lklawson said:


> I'm going to take a different tack from the other respondents.
> 
> Judo.
> 
> ...



What if the local judo club's teacher is awful?  What if that club is full of kids who are trying to WWF each other?  What if it's full of adults who spend 99% of their time talking about inconsequential things?  Substitute box for judo, and the same questions apply.  Substitute any art's name.

Judo is a fantastic art.  So long as the club is a good fit for the student.  Same can be said for just about any art.


----------



## Justin Chang (Oct 5, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I think grappling oriented stuff fits a security guard better, though, although what you do learn is up to preference.



This would depend on where you work and what your employer (or the State you work in) will allow you to do. I would wager 90% of Security Guards out there are no longer permitted by their employer to detain and/or arrest anyone.  Obviously you are permitted to defend yourself should you need to. However due to your job as a Security Guard you are there to secure the building, property, residents, etc. so you cannot flee as is usually the reccomendation (and often the law). Because of this I would personally try to find a style that allows you to defend yourself (and others) quickly without going to the ground if possible (if you're grappling with someone on the floor or holding them there until the police arrive who is securing the building? What if there are multiple opponents?)  KAPAP/Krav Maga would be my first choice (but I am biased because that is what I study) Lately I have been researching DNA Fight Science but I bet finding a place that teaches that is going to be tough, but like we mention here all the time it is really the teacher not the style that matters most. Figure out what you employer and State will allow you to do and go from there, maybe your employer wants you to arrest people in which case your choice for Martial Arts would change drastically from choosing one to simply defend yourself and others.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 5, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> What if the local judo club's teacher is awful?  What if that club is full of kids who are trying to WWF each other?  What if it's full of adults who spend 99% of their time talking about inconsequential things?  Substitute box for judo, and the same questions apply.  Substitute any art's name.
> 
> Judo is a fantastic art.  So long as the club is a good fit for the student.  Same can be said for just about any art.


Then go back up and read the other stuff already written.

It's not Rocket Surgery.  Everyone in this thread had been giving these long "what do you really want" answers but no one had answered the OP's question.  I did that.  If you'd like to "what if" that, OK.  What if away.


----------

